# Ryobi Saw - Can I cut marble with it?



## Queenjewel (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi, my brother has moved out of town & he gave me his tools. Ryobi circular saw is one of these tools & I'm wondering if I can use it for cutting Granite/Marble? Please advise me. Thanks


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

What is it your really trying to do for a job? Counter top, floor tiles?
That would be the last tool I would think of to cut tile with.


----------



## hand drive (Apr 21, 2012)

if you can find the right kind of blade to cut your material and fit the saw then yes,it will cut. it will be dusty..


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

You would be so much better off to go rent a wet saw which is made to cut tile granite and marble. I don't think there is a blade to cut marble dry, the edges would chip and look horrible. Even a grinder with a diamond blade would work better.


----------

